# Pensacola Beach pier, Memorial Day.



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Checked the weather Sunday night and again Monday morning when I got up. SE winds predicted. I called the pier Sunday afternoon to check water conditions...water was clean, lot of LYs for bait. Okay, it's a go.
Stopped at Veterans Park to pay my respects. Got to the bridge and remember...rods...check. pier cart...check. Tackle bag...check. Ice...hmmm...something not quite right. Grabbed ice...got it...ice chest was empty when I put the ice in...bait and water jug is still on the front porch. Turned around, run back to the house, grab bait and ice(and the bag of watermelon) ...in my defense, I hadn't had my coffee yet...now I'm on the way.
Get to the pier...wind is straight south...okay, I can live with that. Got to the pompano hole...which no longer exists. Now, right off the beach, the water is one big trough out to the sandbar...and murky. Head on out to the end. Water is murky out there. After a short time, wind switches to SW.
Conditions look decent for kings, wind blowing, choppy water, decent current. No fish. No kings, no spanish, no bobos...just a few remoras bothering bait...and sharks. In a full day, only saw 2 small kings who popped up and vanished and 4 tarpon. It was beyond slow...it was dead.
Still beat working...but not by much.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll bet there were a lot of "remoras" out there......


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Heard there were a lot of suckers gigged out there. I stayed home...


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

Same story over on okaloosa island. I went morning amd evening. No spanish no kings. I heard a few spanish were caught around mid day when I wasn't there. Of course right


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

.....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

hahaha, yanno why do people give us hell for joking and making fun?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry your trip sucked.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Sorry your trip sucked.


No, that was what was happening down towards Navarre.
Believe it or not, Casino Beach had a lot of families there this year.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> I'll bet there were a lot of "remoras" out there......


Was that you in the rainbow thong that wandered onto the pier?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

How would I recognize you kingfish? I'm out there at least 1 weekend day a week. I'm a big dude. Likes to pomp and kingfish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hawkseye said:


> How would I recognize you kingfish? I'm out there at least 1 weekend day a week. I'm a big dude. Likes to pomp and kingfish.


I'm never out there on a weekend...I work Sat and Sun. I'm out on a Mon,Tue or Wed. I'm the old bald guy who yells for all the kids to get off my lawn .


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Was that you in the rainbow thong that wandered onto the pier?



Hell no, I wouldn't get caught dead in a thong, now a root suit or banana sling..........


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Heh, heh. He said "root suit". Heh, heh.


----------

